# Routing unter XP



## maik66 (16. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Ich suche dringend Hilfe zum Thema Routing unter XP. Folgende Situation:
Meine 3 Rechner (alle XP prof. SP2) sind schon seit Jahren mit einem T-Sinus 154DSL über WLAN verbunden. DHCP und Firewall sind ausgeschaltet. Alles ist über feste IPs im Bereich 192.168.0.x/255.255.255.0 eingerichtet. Wie gesagt, klappt ja auch.
Jetzt will ich aber Rechner 1 und Rechner 2 zusätzlich über die LAN-Karte (onboard) crossover verbinden (wegen der 100 mbit/s). Soweit zur Theorie.

Praktisch ist es aber so, dass die Pakete nicht wirklich wissen, wann sie über die LAN-Karte und wann über die WLAN-Karte gehen sollen..... naja und ich weiss nicht, die ich den Rechnern das beibringen soll. Ich habe schon einiges mit "cmd route" ausprobiert und auch die WinXP-Hilfe zu Rate gezogen. Nur.... ich hab kein Studium in Sachen Administration. Also vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auf verständlicherweise erklären, wie sich das so mit den Routing-Befehlen und der Installation ständiger Routen verhält. Oder kennt jemand ein Buch, eine Homepage, wo man sich belesen kann?

besten Dank im vorraus.


----------



## Male (17. Januar 2005)

> *Netze verbinden*
> Angenommen das lokale Netz soll über ein Gateway mit einem zweiten LAN (zum Beispiel in einem anderen Stockwerk) verbunden werden. Das neue Netz verwendet die Adressen 192.168.170.x. Es exitiert ein Router mit der Addresse 192.168.168.128, der mit diesem zweiten LAN verbunden ist. Um die hierfür benötigte Route einzutragen, müßte der folgende Route-Befehl verwendet werden:
> 
> route add 192.168.170.0 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.168.128
> ...




Dies hab ich gefunden. Ansonsten einfach mal bei Google nach "netzwerk routen festlegen" suchen. 
Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## maik66 (18. Januar 2005)

Hi Male,

Super. Ich denke, ich habe alles verstanden. Mal schauen, wann ich Zeit finde, dass so auch auszuprobieren.

Ach, ...........googeln.... da hab ich schon diverse Foren durch. Das Problem hab ich auch schon öfters gefunden, nur keine Antworten.... tja.

Also danke erstmal und ich schreib dann über meine Versuche, ja?


----------



## Male (18. Januar 2005)

Mach das bitte. Möchte ja wissen, ob mein Lösungsansatz geklappt hat.


----------



## maik66 (20. Januar 2005)

Hi,

so, nun hab ich es geschafft und werde mal berichten.

Natürlich hab ich unter Google laut deiner Eingabe gesucht.... der Hammer. Komplettes Profi-Wissen. Also der Tip war schon goldwert.
Na und dass, was du da als Zitat angegeben hast hab ich auch ausprobiert. Ich hab endlich ständige Routen auf den besagten Rechner und eigentlich klappt das Ganze jetzt. Die Netzwerkarten bekriegen sich nicht und ich kann auf alles zugreifen. Meine Testkopieraktionen (ca. 1,4 GB) haben ALLE Richtungen ganz gut verkraftet. Werden es jedoch mehr Daten, naja.....  da kann schon mal`ne Karte aussteigen. Kurz die Verbindung deaktivieren, wieder aktivieren und schon kannst weiter gehen.

Also deine Tips waren super und haben auch WIRKLICH geholfen. Danke dir noch mal.
Gruss maik66


----------

